
For YC Companies Raising Seed Rounds - wslh
http://blog.eladgil.com/2019/03/for-companies-raising-seed-rounds.html?m=1
======
SkidanovAlex
The advise I give to all the YC companies is: prepare for the investor day as
much as you prepare to the demo day.

The investor day can save you a lot of time fundraising later if you close few
people on the spot, so make sure to be ready for a 20 minutes session with a
longer coherent pitch and answers to the common questions.

In my batch (W17) the investor say was completely deemphasized for some
reason, and many companies came unprepared, myself included

